# Do kids still say "oh snap"?



## Steerpike (Jul 9, 2017)

Because one of my secondary characters just said it in response to something, and I'm not sure if a current middle-grader will have any idea what it means because I don't know if that expression is still used.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jul 9, 2017)

Some of my British colleagues still use it, but their kids usually aren't old enough to be in middle grade yet.


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 9, 2017)

Svrtnsse said:


> Some of my British colleagues still use it, but their kids usually aren't old enough to be in middle grade yet.



Thanks Svrtnsse. Now that my own kids are older I really don't have a good grasp on the current lingo


----------



## CupofJoe (Jul 9, 2017)

I've never heard it... What is the context for its use?


----------



## Demesnedenoir (Jul 9, 2017)

I hope not, best answer I can give. My daughter who'd be of the right age, speaks Chinese better than English... so she's no help, LOL. But, I honestly haven't heard that in ages around young people.


----------



## Nomadica (Jul 9, 2017)

I heard a 20yo say it yesterday.


----------



## FifthView (Jul 9, 2017)

Search YouTube for "Spongebob Squarepants Oh Snap! Road Trip! - Cartoon Movie Game for Kids"

There's also this:


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 9, 2017)

FifthView said:


> Search YouTube for "Spongebob Squarepants Oh Snap! Road Trip! - Cartoon Movie Game for Kids"
> 
> There's also this:



Cool. That's from 2017, so it must still be in use to some extent!


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 9, 2017)

Demesnedenoir said:


> I hope not, best answer I can give. My daughter who'd be of the right age, speaks Chinese better than English... so she's no help, LOL. But, I honestly haven't heard that in ages around young people.



Me either, but I'm not around kids that age much so I'm out of the loop on a lot of this.


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 9, 2017)

CupofJoe said:


> I've never heard it... What is the context for its use?



I've heard it said when someone comes up with a good insult to someone else, like instead of "burn" a kid might say "oh, snap!" I've also heard kids say it when they mess something up. But this was all a number of years of ago.


----------



## FifthView (Jul 9, 2017)

I also found this via search "Oh snap"

It's mentioned there that the phrase in some Trolls movie, but I only vaguely know it's a cartoon movie?


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 9, 2017)

FifthView said:


> I also found this via search "Oh snap"
> 
> It's mentioned there that the phrase in some Trolls movie, but I only vaguely know it's a cartoon movie?



I haven't seen the Trolls movie. Yeah, it's a cartoon, that's about as much as I know. I saw Troll Hunters (also a cartoon), which is pretty good.

I think this pretty much solidifies that kids still use it, so I'll leave the dialogue in place. Thank you!


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Jul 9, 2017)

Steerpike said:


> Because one of my secondary characters just said it in response to something, and I'm not sure if a current middle-grader will have any idea what it means because I don't know if that expression is still used.



Gen Z-er here to help, lol. 

Some of my friends said this back when we were that age or thereabouts. I mean, when we were like 13. I'm 17 now, so...my friends have since graduated into more mature language lol.


----------



## Heliotrope (Jul 10, 2017)

Nope. I'm 33 and I picked it up from my middle schoolers ten years ago. I still say it. They think I'm crazy. I just asked my husband who is a middle school principal and he says he hasn't heard it in years. I'm the only nerd who still says it.


----------



## The Last Shard (Jun 3, 2019)

Yeah I don't think anybody says "Oh Snap" anymore.


----------



## skip.knox (Jun 3, 2019)

In general, if you are asking if the kids are saying it, they aren't. And you're old.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jun 3, 2019)

skip.knox said:


> In general, if you are asking if the kids are saying it, they aren't. And you're old.


Oh, snap!


----------



## Firefly (Jun 4, 2019)

Not _quite_ young enough to be a middle-grader (I'm sixteen) but I'm fairly sure I've used this before and I KNOW my younger brother says it, all the time, so it wouldn't stand out or seem old fashioned to me if I read it in a book. That might be a product of where I'm from, though, this is the kind of thing that seems like its probably fairly dependent on region.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 4, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback, all. I've decided I like it. If it's outdated, maybe my character can be retro


----------

